# Oday 240 (wing keel) vs Oday 25 (cb shoal)



## wander701 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking at both of these boats. Price is similar, the 25 is a '76 the 240 is an '89.
Primary purpose: beginner sailor looking to learn and also take family out (3 little kids) for short(er) daysailing rides and chance to camp. We'd be sailing on Lake Sakakawea in North Dakota. Assuming most of you haven't been to ND but its a bigger lake than you'd guess. Thanks for any info and replies-loving reading posts on SailNet as I'm gathering information trying to be an informed beginner.

Thanks


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

All things being equal, I'd lean toward the '89. Newer systems, more modern design. Yeah, it's a tad smaller, but not by much. I also think that, for your purposes, the floor plan for the cabin is going to be better for the daysailing. You should have enough room to get everyone around that table, which will be nice. I'm not sure you'll have the same luck on the 25. I think you're going to have a hard time getting 2 adults and 3 kids into either of those boats for an overnight, unless you enclose the cockpit and have some sleep out there (that's what my parents did on their 27' powerboat when I was a kid - I slept on deck in a sleeping bag, but it was fully enclosed). Be sure to test the cockpits on both boats with the full family out there. Make sure everyone can sit comfortably and not get hit by the tiller. Also, be sure you, or your crew, can readily reach the lines you'll need while underway.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know the O'Day 240 first hand but there are a few O 25 swing keel models at our club. It is quite spacious inside the cabin and sails pretty well.
Wing keel sailboats scare me a bit as they can be very difficult to get off of a grounding whereas the center board models have no problem getting off quickly.


----------



## jpallen01 (Jul 23, 2013)

I owned an ODAY 240 for a few years and I can tell you it is a great boat for doing exactly what you are looking to do. Any 25' boat will be tight down below for 5 people. But the 240 has a great floor plan with an enclosed head which may be the largest selling point. The standard roller furling for the genoa will make sail handling easier. It is a breeze to raise and lower sails. As long as your kids are little - say under 10 it shouldn't be to cramped in there. And the newer boat will give you a much nicer below deck experience. The interior on my boat only had some minor soiling on the carpeted headliner which can be easily cleaned with a carpet cleaner and a little effort. It can be made to look like a much newer boat. good luck with either boat.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Enjoy! I have great memories of camping on Lake Sakakawea as a kid. I imagine it would be great for sailing. A couple hundred miles long, ten miles wide, windy, and you'll have it almost all to yourself.

One word of warning, the lake can have quite a strong seiche effect where the water level is higher on the downwind side of the lake and lower on the upwind side. I remember having to move the tent one night when the wind shifted and the water level came up by over a foot and started flooding our campsite.

What this means to sailors is that on the other side of the lake the water probably dropped a foot, so if you had anchored in shallow water you might now be aground.

Anyway, get a boat and come back here to post stories! I would love to hear some adventures sailing on Lake Sakakawea.

(Also, I dig the 701 in your handle)


----------



## Ward H (Jun 23, 2012)

Taking a look at sailboatdata.com the draft of the 240 is just a couple more inches than the 25. OAL is a couple inches more on the 25. The cabin top shape is different. The cabin layout is probably what you need to decide on.
One thing I noticed on the photo of the 240 is a lack of life lines around the boat. The photo shows bow pulpit and stern hoops. The photo of the 25 shows bow pulpit with life lines and stanchions. The lines appear to end at the cockpit.
I know the 1980 25 has full lifelines and bow/stern pulpits. You might want to consider full life lines if your kids will be wanting to walk the deck.


----------

